# how do you tell your almost 3 year old about divorce?



## lynn_n (Nov 20, 2001)

My husband and I are separating and any advice to make the transition would be easier. Are there any good kids books out there on a level he would understand? Things are civil, and husband is only moving a few blocks away and will see ds almost every day but ds will stay at home with me and sleep in his same old bedroom every night. Hopefully it will help that we won't be shuffling him between two places. Anyways, advice would be great.

Thanks,
Lynn


----------



## L.J. (Nov 20, 2001)

You might get more help on the Single Parent boards.

My oldest was 3 when his dad left.
I did & continue to answer questions honestly, to keep things very simple & only provide the information required at the time.

I was a stay home mom, I was the primary caregiver & honestly, not much changed in our lives after he left. He continued to see his dad every day and then every other day & now it's 2 times per week. The gradual shift made things easier too.


----------



## Festivus (Jun 26, 2003)

My old therapist told me that "Dinosaurs Divorce" is a really good book for kids whose parents are divorcing. Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg...books&n=507846


----------



## mamawanabe (Nov 12, 2002)

And remember the parents-in-the-same-house things seems natural and ideal to us because we've been socialized in a society that considers it natural and ideal. A 3 year old isn't carrying that "baggage" yet- for him/her living with Mommy and visiting daddy is perfectly normal (as long as the child isn't feeding off the parents' anxiety).

Of course all change needs some explanation. Hope you get some good book ideas.

Good luck


----------



## candiland (Jan 27, 2002)

I would assume, not having direct experience with the issue, that explaining it in the most basic manner would be best. That mommy and daddy will still be friends... that your child is loved by both of you more than anything in the world... but that you and daddy are going to live separately for a while. It will be fun... having two houses! Different places to play! Maybe accentuate the positives and acknowledging the negatives when your child brings them up, not the other way around.


----------



## lynn_n (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks everyone for the advice. My husband just moved out tonight and our talk with our son seemed to go well. We kept it simple and he seemed to take it all in stride. His daddy is going to come by every day after work to see him and on some nights he will stay and put him to bed while I go out. it's really weird seeing all your husbands clothes gone in your bedroom. I think we'll be able to keep our feelings about each other separate from our feelings about our son. Thank you again for the help during this hard time.

Lynn


----------

